# Hello all!



## Citizen Tallee

I don't think I've introduced myself... and if I did, let me forever be known as the member who's reached senility about fifty years early.  

Anyhoo, I used to be a member of the Badass Universe board, though I don't think I had too many posts there. I know Zombie-F back from the Mortuary days... and have to say, there's some great stuff happening at this new site. 

I've been looking for a new board to hang out at, and I think I just may make the Unpleasant Street Forums my new home away from home.  


Anyhoo -- I'm sure I'll get to know one and all around the board.


----------



## Zombie-F

Welcome aboard Tallee! Feel free to stop by and post your little heart out whenever the Blood Theater forums start getting to ya (as a webmaster, I know it can get to ya ). Excellent avatar choice, BTW.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Haha, thanks! It's always great to see a collection of Homestarrunner avatars Z-F, and your Halloween collection of them is just great!


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to it!


----------



## Lilith

Welcome!


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Thanks for the welcomes y'all.


----------



## Hauntful

Heya Tallee!

Welcome to this very cool fine place and btw I remember seeing your name on a few forums and Mm is one of them. Enjoy your stay, and keep scaring.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Hiya CM -- I can't say that I recognize your name from the Morbid Mortuary messageboard. Is it the same here as it is there?

Either way, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Zombie-F

Crypt Mistress is the artist formerly known as Trippers.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Ah, the lovely Miss Trippers -- good to see you again.


----------



## Hauntful

Thanks guys! And yeah good to see you again over here too.


----------

